# Scarecrow we stared today



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been wanting a scarecrow for awhile and got a good mask for a good price at Iron Stock this year so we decided to go for it. Its 10 to 11' tall. Im going to have an orange spot light shining up on it and pumpkins all around it. I still need to get some good vines from the craft store and do some shredding on the fabric. I didnt want to start cutting it up until I have the stuff to finish it.

heres the frame


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow nice job! Looks really cool!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

This is his final resting place. He is so tall I really didnt have a place to store him until Halloween so I just went ahead and strapped him up and took the mask off. Like I said Im going to put a bunch of light up foamkin and plactic pumpkins around him.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Joisey. Im really excited about it. The kids acroos the street were calling the house talking about it because they could see it over the privacy fence.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

cool gotta build one myself soon


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Where did you get the mask? I like it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a great scarecrow. Love the mask.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I really like that mask too and got a great deal on it.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks sweet!!!, it'll look even better at night with the pumpkins and the light. Just a suggestion, if you have any burlap or jute fabric available it'll look great draped around this guy.Just cut a long piece, and then cut a slit around in the middle and just slip it over his head, then shred it up!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

There's just something about a really tall prop - great job !!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... can't wait to see a pic of it at night all lit up!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not only is the scarecrow great, but those human legs you made for it are fantastic


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats awesome, he is soo cool. I love the tall, massiveness of him, so EVIL!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, everybody. I probably will not finish him completely til about a couple weeks before Halloween. I have an orange light Im going to use. Im still waiting for a friend of mine who works at a craft store to bring me the vines.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job, that is one awesome prop!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep that is a great mask and the scarecrow is looking awesome. There is just something so great about scarecrows.He is gonna look great in your yard.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks good Lwdown. Really like the branches for the arms and hands. Gives it that earthly creepy look.


----------

